# What r u peeps think'n?????



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Do u peeps here yourselves,your saying u want to get rid of Starbury,hes one of the top 5 PG in the league!

The Suns problems ARENT Starbury,their the fact that u have NO frontcourt.Ive heard rumors that Dice wants to come back to Phoenix,then all u would have to do is draft Stoudemire.

C - Stoudemire
PF - Dice
SF - Matrix
SG - Penny
PG - Starbury

Do u understand that u could be run'n in EDITED a few years?!?!?!

If NOT,what do u think about this?

Suns trade

Starbury
Outlaw

Heat trade

B.G.
#10

Then u guys could shift Penny to PG,and draft BOTH Stoudemire & Hilario!Witch would give u a frontcourt of B.G.,Stoudemire,Hilario and Tskalidis or however u spell his name.

What do u think?


----------



## pennyfan03 (Jun 12, 2002)

I think they should keep the same team and the same starting lineup, except inserting the #9 pick into the PF position.
STARTERS:
C-Jake Tsakalidis
PF-#9 pick(Amare Stoudemire???)
SF-Shawn Marion
SG/PG-Penny or Marbury can play SG OR PG i prefer penny at PG

BENCH:
Bo Outlaw
Googs(probably be injured)
Jake Voskhul
Milt Palcio
#22 pick (SF/SG)
Joe Johnson
sign a 3pt shoting veteran(someone like majerle)


----------



## sunfan (Jun 12, 2002)

I personally think that we should trade marbury for a center. Then we put Penny at point and Joe at SG.

Center- Who ever we trade Marbury for

PF- Draft pick/Outlaw

SF- Marion/Hardaway

SG- JJ/Polocio

PG- Hardaway/JJ


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

lol...I think this is the last place Dice wanna come !


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Great idea guys. I am surprised that no one is really hating on Penny. It seems like you all think Marbury is a cancer for this team.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

I like penny... people just seem to hate him because of his inj. problems he's still smart enough to play.


----------



## sunfan (Jun 12, 2002)

I am just trying to keep peace on the board.


----------

